# Counter Strike Source lag help



## SargeTim5 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, this is really pissing my off, i keep lagging in CSS. Is there something I can do to stop this?


----------



## satanicguardian (Aug 20, 2007)

whats your video card, it may be your video card cant cope, use lower detail settings


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

I feel your pain, one this you might want to check (If you're on a router at all) is making your router forward the ports directly to your computer

Steam Client

* UDP 27000 to 27020 inclusive
* TCP 27020 to 27050 inclusive

Another thing is making sure other applications aren't capping your internet connection, such as torrenting software, most of them have the problem of hogging your upload speed which is gonna hurt you alot during gameplay. Most connections for high speed connections should be around 100lat.


----------



## SargeTim5 (Sep 25, 2007)

how would i beable to see if my router is alowing it?


----------



## SargeTim5 (Sep 25, 2007)

wait i think i found it, i'll see if thats wat it is


----------



## SargeTim5 (Sep 25, 2007)

For any1 else who reads this, if u do the Zombie Mods like me, then you have to get like every map so you won't lag. I still lag, but thats cuz i got like only 7/ a bunch of maps


----------



## Mjnv4 (Nov 11, 2007)

i have the same problem except mine is a little diffrent i the only maps i can play on is the aim maps and the GG maps(if you know what it is) but for some reason i cant play the normal maps such as DE_dust or all the de or the cs_assault or any of them it lags so much like sometimes it will lag to the point i error out. umm i do not know the problem and it isnt my video card because i had recently baught a new one and it sucks because my fav map is DE_dust and well if yall know please help me.


----------



## SargeTim5 (Sep 25, 2007)

It could be your internet. Mines pretty crappy so I lag on normal places. I'm not saying it is or it isn't, cuz i dont want u to go out and buy Cox or something and not have it be the problem. Another possibility is ur RAM or Internal Memory is lower then it should be.


----------



## Mjnv4 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well everything is working i have alot of ram and i have cox high speed and all that stuff. i meen i dont lag i just like.... i cant explain it like i move and it teleports me everything is going normal speed but i just dont move normal i like teleport and like well pretend the dots is the move ment

this is normal .............................. 

This is me . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

And i dont know why i got plenty of ram and my internal memory is fine. i just dont know.. counter strike 1.6 worked fine but source doesnt...


----------



## mpanameno89 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey i lag too idk if its becuz i have clearwire internet or cuz my display driver is outdated cuz thats wut steam says everytime i try to join a server. but wen i try to update my driver it says that my system or computer hasnt been modified so my driver isnt update and thats it. it wont update and idk why.


----------

